
A Twitter employee took down Trump's account for 11 minutes - carlchenet
http://www.businessinsider.com/trumps-twitter-account-gone-disappeared-2017-11
======
mattbgates
You would think that Twitter would have some type of "master" password where
its employees would have to enter it in order to delete an account, and only a
few would actually have that kind of authority. But I guess the employee
didn't care.. I'm sure they'll blog about how awesome it was.. and half the
people will praise and the other half will be outraged. Divided we stand.

~~~
Piskvorrr
I fail to see how this would scale. Twitter is somewhat larger than thousands
of users (where such approach would be practical).

~~~
mattbgates
You are absolutely right. On the "regular user" scale it's nearly impossible.

For "celebrity users", it's more scalable and necessary.

Everyone is probably logged into their employee account, and on that scale, I
would think Twitter would have everything logged, so they know exactly who did
it. But for accounts marked with "Celebrity Status", I would have thought they
had something in place that blocks their "regular employees" from being able
to delete those accounts without approval, and it must go through some
approval of a higher-up. So it is definitely scalable in regards to
celebrities, even though there are hundreds to thousands on Twitter, I'd think
if I was running Twitter, I'd have just a few select who could actually delete
celebrity accounts. After all, it is those celebrity accounts bringing in the
most page views.

Hell, I can't install anything on my computer at work without getting
administration approval from the IT guy. All email outside of the work email
is banned, simply blocked, to protect the data. We work with highly sensitive
data, so all applications installed must go through an approval process,
submitted to the higher ups, reasons explained for the need of the
application, what it is, and why it is being used for work purposes.

So to delete a celebrity account, I would think they would have had similar
measures in place. Reasons for deleting the account, approval process, etc.

~~~
Piskvorrr
There's a thousand celebrities, worldwide? You're underestimating Twitter's
scale by orders of magnitude. Moreover, how would Twitter's first-class list
be managed? Far, far easier to have a system that allows for mistakes, review
and rollback - such as we have seen in action.

